# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Urgent / Rat brun sauvage / Handicap

## Ooka Mirado

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Rambo-Rémy
*Type:* Rat
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Actuellement incompatible chien/chats/enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 75 - Paris
*Situation :* En clinique vétérinaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
									a des problémes comportementaux.
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0609700502
*E-mail :* vincere120evaz@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour, Bonsoir à toutes et à tous !

   Je vous contacte pour vous parler d'un cas un peu particulier : Hier soir en rentrant chez moi j'ai trouvé contre un trottoir un rat brun sauvage avec les deux pattes arrières dans un sale état (probablement fracturées). Ne pouvant me résoudre à le laisser dans cette situation j'ai pu le transporter jusqu'à une clinique vétérinaire en urgence.

   Je me suis un peu renseigné et ai contacté des associassions spécialisées dans la faune sauvage : malheureusement dans le cas de Rambo-Rémy (j'ai improvisé pour le nom) qui risque d'être amputé des deux pattes arrières, ces mêmes associations m'ont communiqué leur incapacité à gérer un tel rongeur, qui ne pourra pas être relâché par la suite.

   Habitant dans un petit appartement (chez mes parents) avec quatre chats déjà, je ne peux pas le garder ; mais l'idée de le faire euthanasier alors qu'il pourrait peut-être s'en sortir en étant pris en charge par une personne expérimentée et attentionnée me semble horrible.
Je sais qu'un rat sauvage se montrera agressif. Cependant, je me dis qu'un rat avec ce type d'handicap ne pourrait pas représenter une grande menace pour qui a l'habitude des rats...

   Il est actuellement en soins vétérinaires ; soins que je compte bien entendu payer dans leur intégralité. Tout ce que jespère c'est que quelqu'un pourra répondre à cet appel à l'aide.

Merci de votre attention !

Ooka Mirado

----------


## Kendal33

Salut, j'ai lu ton message et je voulais avoir des nouvelles du rat, qu'a dit le véto? As t-il été opéré ?
Bonne journée

----------


## titia20090

Pas sûre que ça soit un bel avenir pour un rat sauvage que d'être enfermé dans une cage sans possibilité de se déplacer. Une patte ok, mais amputation des 2 pattes arrières?

----------


## doriant

Bonjour. Keske le veto en dit ? eske les 2 pattes ne sont pas consolidables ?

----------


## Ioko

Es tu sure que c est un rat sauvage?Car il y a des rats agoutis qui y ressemblent ,on est en juillet période des abandons car un surmulot mème,et surtout,bléssé aurait tenter de te mordre,a moins que tu ais une caisse de transport et des gants avec toi
De plus il y a un risque de leptospirose transmissible a l homme,aux chiens et aux autres rongeurs
Un rat gravement handicapé s il est vraiment sauvage et né libre ne seras jamais heureux dans une cage,il est grégaire et a besoin de ses congénères,le véto a du te le dire?

----------


## Mrs Gruyère

Ooka Mirado ne semble plus suivre l'affaire, hélas... Pauvre ratou, si c'est un rat sauvage, ça ne serait pas une vie pour lui d'être amputé des 2 pattes arrières...

----------

